
Antivirus for PC – Open Source - bhudki
https://bhudki.com/2018/11/25/best-5-free-antivirus-for-pc-open-source/
======
sigmaprimus
How many people actually even use 3rd party AV anymore? I'm reluctant to even
try using it again as previously I found it slowed down my system and was
always pushing annoying notifications and conflicting with applications. Now
when I get a system with a pre-installed premium security suite trial it's
normally the first to go, even before updates.

~~~
bhudki
Yes you are right. So I shared my view on Open Source AV.

------
metildaa
This article seems poorly written, consider getting someone to edit it.

~~~
bhudki
Thank you so much for feedback. Since english is my second language, so this
issue occured. From next time I will try my best. Thank you.

